# Anybody riding with nerve damage / calf weakness? (disc herniation content)



## retsin2000 (Jun 4, 2007)

Yep, another disc herniation thread except I’m not really looking for info on the disc herniation itself. I’m pretty sure of my course of action on rehab and surgery if necessary. I’ve done this before.

This time though there is a possibility that due to an L5 S1 herniation that I could have permanent nerve damage. I currently cannot lift myself off the ground onto the toes of my left foot due to weakness in my left calf although the calf isn’t completely dead. I’m planning on making a complete full recovery, but the docs have said that it is impossible to know if the nerve damage / calf weakness will improve or if it will be permanent. My calves were weak enough already.

So, anyone out there riding with permanent nerve damage from a disc herniation? I’d really like to hear some success stories. I know that there was a guy that used to ride strong with one leg so I’m sure it is possible. For what it it worth I’m not trying to race or anything, I’m a purely recreational rider and I’m pretty slow as it is.

Thanks.


----------



## rich2468 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey! You're not alone. I suffered nerve damage from 2 ruptured discs back in 2002. For a while I had a terrible issue with "toe drop" and couldn't really ride. Well, I've riden some on and off for the past 7 years but this year I'm riding almost like I used to pre-injury (and at 41). I have to consciously make sure that I force my weak leg (right in my case) to not let my toe drop as I ride and that my form is good (not riding "ape style"). My strength loss seems mostly on towards my large toe (inside of leg), so it is easy to want to use the outside of my leg to "cheat" as I ride.

Have riding budies give you feed back about your form, so your weak side has to, at least, stay in good form. I firmly believe that the repetative motion is a positive thing for my weaker leg.

I know my stronger left leg can carry me through most anything, so I purposely force my weaker calf to work. If the right one gets so tired that I'm going to fall going up a hill, I'll let his stronger twin kick in to carry the load...but as soon as I am at the top it is time for my right leg to earn its keep again.

Good luck on riding with the adversity. I believe you will appreciate each good ride far more than before the nerve damage.

Rich in Charlotte


----------



## retsin2000 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Rich! Sorry it has taken so long to reply to your reply. I had sort of given up on this thread. I came back to it today to post some good news. I didn’t want others with this problem to be discouraged by my original post. I elected to put off surgery btw.

Anyway, I still have some weakness in my left calf but I can now lift myself up onto my toes. I’m definitely still weak on that side but it is much better than it was. My left foot is also still numb behind the toes all the time. I’ve been able to ride easy trails for the last month or so and last week I got the green light from my doc to try a harder trail that has a real climb. Yesterday I did that ride! (For those in the CO front range I’ve been riding lower Picture Rock for about a month and rode the back side of Hall Ranch yesterday.) It felt soooo good to ride Hall again. The ride hurt a lot … but in a good way. My back was not aggravated by the ride at all. My lungs and legs on the other hand are a different story. The 15 lbs I put on in the last 4 ½ months didn’t help any. The biggest issue I have right now is that it is difficult to stand on the pedals for the downhill for long. My left foot wobbles quite a bit. 

I still plan on recovering fully but even if the weakness I have now is permanent I will still be able to ride. On my next ride I’m going to try your weak leg / strong leg strategy Rich. Thanks again for the post.


----------



## trail_junkie (Jul 12, 2007)

I had the same herniated disk as you, L5-S1, and many of the same symptoms. I elected for surgery in April and can tell you it was worth it. My right leg is much stronger now than it had become and much of the numbness is gone. The surgeon did say that it could take up to 2yrs. to get full function and feeling back.

I know it's been a while since you posted this and hopefully you're doing well. I'm from Longmont, the surgeon I saw was in Boulder. PM me if you'd like some more info. 

TJ


----------



## retsin2000 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks TJ! Glad the surgery was successful for you.

I am still slowly getting better. I haven't figured out yet if I'll be skiing this season and that has me a little bit bummed but compared to where I was when I started this thread I feel awesome. I'm also quite a bit stronger than my last post. I still have the numbness thing but I can live with that.

I'm going to try to continue to avoid surgery this time. I had surgery about 25 years ago for another L5-S1 herniation. I was 16 for that one and I recovered pretty well but somehow I think it would be a different experience at 41. If I change my mind though I'll definitely PM you for more info on the surgeon. 

btw - I have a rehab doc I like a lot and he races MTB. Feel free to PM me about that guy if you should ever (god forbid) need one. It was handy to be able to talk about specific trails and what I should / should not be riding as I recovered. I'm not sure how many docs could give the advice "Picture Rock is fine as long as you don't go above the Silo."


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

There is alot of information indicating that locating the cleat back and the arch of the foot, actually improves power, it does not require the calf too work nearly as hard.


----------



## roel (May 24, 2005)

retsin2000 said:


> Thanks TJ! Glad the surgery was successful for you.
> 
> I am still slowly getting better. I haven't figured out yet if I'll be skiing this season and that has me a little bit bummed but compared to where I was when I started this thread I feel awesome. I'm also quite a bit stronger than my last post. I still have the numbness thing but I can live with that.
> 
> ...


Hi another L5S1 disk herniation sufferer here. Ive been in some PT sessions and meds but never improved. I stopped the PT stuff and just continue on some strectching/strengthening exerices. Anything (ie. specific exercise program) your doing? Aside from my back problem i also have issues on my wrist (CTS) and ankles, things that are trying to shattered my spirit...


----------



## retsin2000 (Jun 4, 2007)

roel said:


> Hi another L5S1 disk herniation sufferer here. Ive been in some PT sessions and meds but never improved. I stopped the PT stuff and just continue on some strectching/strengthening exerices. Anything (ie. specific exercise program) your doing? Aside from my back problem i also have issues on my wrist (CTS) and ankles, things that are trying to shattered my spirit...


Sorry to hear abouut uyour injuries Roel. I am supposed to be doing core exercises but I've been really bad about it. I really need to start doing something. I did about 15 PT sessions. I think the biggest thing that has helped me is simply the passage of time. I'm hoping that it continuew to get better.

How long ago was your injury?


----------



## roel (May 24, 2005)

retsin2000 said:


> Sorry to hear abouut uyour injuries Roel. I am supposed to be doing core exercises but I've been really bad about it. I really need to start doing something. I did about 15 PT sessions. I think the biggest thing that has helped me is simply the passage of time. I'm hoping that it continuew to get better.
> 
> How long ago was your injury?


Been for years, i just ignored early symptoms but the pain got worse recently. I can do some biking without pain (theres dull pain sometime after a ride). Sitting down (office work, driving) is killing me.


----------



## retsin2000 (Jun 4, 2007)

roel said:


> Been for years, i just ignored early symptoms but the pain got worse recently. I can do some biking without pain (theres dull pain sometime after a ride). Sitting down (office work, driving) is killing me.


That sucks roeal. Sorry to hear it. I wish I had some solid good advice for you but I really don't. I'm not sure what kind of doctory you have seen but you might try seeing a Physical Med and Rehab doc. They are generally pretty eager to *avoid* the knife. For some folks that is the best solution though. I may still end up getting surgery but I don't think so. Good luck.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Retsin,

Thanks for your post. I'm a new member of the L5s1 club. I have lost about half of my motor skill in my left calf. I've been improving through PT since it happened one month ago. I am nowhere near whear I would like to be but am hoping for full recovery. I have a aversion to having the surgery but I do have a surgical consult next week. At least from reading your post it sounds like I'll be riding again, some day, even if the calf doesn't return to normal.

Thanks


----------



## cottonball (Sep 5, 2004)

*L5 S1*

I have the famous L5 S1 herniated disc also. I missed 3 months of work but I'm up and doing good. One shot in the back and hope the last. Once it happened to me I found out how many other of my co workers have had the same or worst happen to them. Doing my daily PT has been a big help. I have ridden my bike/bikes on the weekends when I can but I'm busy around the house and work so I think it's been good to take time and hope things heal. It happened on March 1, a little pain in the butt and a little numb toes but I feel pretty good at 52 years old and have a physical job. I'll still take it easy over the winter and hope to get out on the bike more next year. Good luck and hope thing feel better


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

I am super late to this, but have a bit of input (two L5/S1 surgeries, the last being a single level fusion)..

retsin, the Dr you are refering to is called a physiatrist and IMO EVERYONE who has disc issues should find themselves a physiatrist to help. No surgical pressures, yet (in my experience) very willing to listen, lay out options, help with PT, rehab, pain management and most importantly..LISTEN TO YOU.

As for your possible nerve damage, your Dr is selling you short or is ill informed. There are several procedures that can give you (or your Dr) a very good idea as to muscle function, fiber recrutement and how that relates to nerve functionality. Look into 'electromyelogram' as well as other nerve function studies....

The single most important thing I learned in my multiple year stuggle, is to NEVER settle. If your Dr cannot give you the information you want/need...find another Dr. General practitioners know absolutely NOTHING about this sort of issue....surgeons can have a tendancy to be poor listeners and function like assembly line worker.

There are great people in all levels of health care, it just takes some digging some times....in the end, it is WELL worth the effort to to find people that you trust and can truely listen and understand YOUR specific issues.

The ONLY statistically significant predictor of disc surgery outcome...is YOUR expectations/attitude going into the surgery!!!


----------



## Zsniron (8 mo ago)

retsin2000 said:


> Yep, another disc herniation thread except I’m not really looking for info on the disc herniation itself. I’m pretty sure of my course of action on rehab and surgery if necessary. I’ve done this before.
> 
> This time though there is a possibility that due to an L5 S1 herniation that I could have permanent nerve damage. I currently cannot lift myself off the ground onto the toes of my left foot due to weakness in my left calf although the calf isn’t completely dead. I’m planning on making a complete full recovery, but the docs have said that it is impossible to know if the nerve damage / calf weakness will improve or if it will be permanent. My calves were weak enough already.
> 
> ...



Responding to this 13 year old post. I'm hopeful that @restin2000 is still active here. I am 44 years old and spent about 6 months last year with sciatica that ended with 4 days of left leg / foot numbness and loss of function in my calf muscle, a morning of debilitating pain followed by a microdiscectomy that day. I had L4/5 herniation - extrusion that involved L5/S1 nerves. Surgery was late September '21. Next week will be 8 months since surgery. back pain sciatica is 99% resolved. I still have weakness in my left glute, biceps femoris, and calf muscle. I can't do a single leg calf raise on the left side and have about 30% of my normal strength there. All of these muscles will contract and have been slowly improving since surgery, however still weak. 

I have been riding trails since December and have been improving. I switched to flat pedals because clipping in is difficult and when I need power I can move my foot forward and pedal on my arch / heel when I need it. My estimated average wattage output (per strata) continues to improve and there are plenty of features on my local trails that I could not ride 3 months ago that I am now clearing with ease. It feels like a combination of improving strength and learning to ride with a deficient left leg. 

If anyone sees this, I would love to know how you are doing 13 years after this injury. The big question is will this weakness be permanent or will it continue to improve over he next year or two? Id love to hear from anyone with similar experience.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

dr clavel in spain is the place to go. Check it out!



https://www.institutoclavel.com/en


----------



## Zsniron (8 mo ago)

Fuse6F said:


> dr clavel in spain is the place to go. Check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.institutoclavel.com/en


Thanks. Looks like a good place. Iv already had the surgery. Just wondering about long term nerve damage recovery


----------



## tdo (May 15, 2008)

I had a two level herniation in Nov. 21' MRI showed a 6-7 mm herniation at L4/5 and L5/S1. Symptoms started as extreme sciatic pain and then after about a week of that my right foot went numb. Starting riding again in Mar 22' after 4 months of PT and conservative treatment (McGill Big 3, google it) but I can definitely tell that my right leg is not as strong. I have a hard time balancing on that leg as well. Still have some residual numbness and tingling but it seems to be slowly improving. Doc gave me the option of surgery (microdiscectomy) but I've been down that road before back in 2001 and I was never the same. Conservative treatment seems to be doing the trick this time around.


----------



## Investor888 (4 mo ago)

Zsniron said:


> Responding to this 13 year old post. I'm hopeful that @restin2000 is still active here. I am 44 years old and spent about 6 months last year with sciatica that ended with 4 days of left leg / foot numbness and loss of function in my calf muscle, a morning of debilitating pain followed by a microdiscectomy that day. I had L4/5 herniation - extrusion that involved L5/S1 nerves. Surgery was late September '21. Next week will be 8 months since surgery. back pain sciatica is 99% resolved. I still have weakness in my left glute, biceps femoris, and calf muscle. I can't do a single leg calf raise on the left side and have about 30% of my normal strength there. All of these muscles will contract and have been slowly improving since surgery, however still weak.
> 
> I have been riding trails since December and have been improving. I switched to flat pedals because clipping in is difficult and when I need power I can move my foot forward and pedal on my arch / heel when I need it. My estimated average wattage output (per strata) continues to improve and there are plenty of features on my local trails that I could not ride 3 months ago that I am now clearing with ease. It feels like a combination of improving strength and learning to ride with a deficient left leg.
> 
> If anyone sees this, I would love to know how you are doing 13 years after this injury. The big question is will this weakness be permanent or will it continue to improve over he next year or two? Id love to hear from anyone with similar experience.


How are you feeling now?
Did you do an EMNG of legs, to see how damaged are the nerves?


----------

